

Interesting use of JS: Copy text in an article, then check your clipboard - treyp
http://www.nydailynews.com/money/2009/08/14/2009-08-14_plane_crazy_for_new_allyoucanfly_pass.html

======
treyp
Haven't seen this done before, but pardon me if it has. (I also didn't know
the clipboard was accessible in Firefox, but perhaps they're using Flash.)

At least on my browser/config, the clipboard now has the text I copied, and a
link to the story. Even better -- the link is to a version of the story with
the text highlighted in it (using more JS + an anchor).

Pretty cool feature, although I could see some people being annoyed/surprised
by it.

------
yread
That's nice but then again I would expect browser to take care of it. Opera
and its notes are just about ideal. You get text, url and datetime. Plus it
has a keyboard shortcut, they can organized in folders and searched

------
yannis
Interesting feature. I know there is a jQuery plugin that uses flash for
copy/paste. Anyone can figure how it is done on this page? (They have a
combination of traditional javascript and jQuery on the page).

